# Need a crew for tomorrow



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm headed down from ATL to have my boat bottom painted by Galvin. The weather looks pretty good for Monday and I would love to fish before I put the boat on the trailer. I'm open to what ever type of fishing since my normal crew are not availible on such short notice. If you are interested, give me a call today.

Jeff Choe

678-910-4888


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the interest. We have a crew and I hope to report something if we end up going out.


----------

